# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Studimi: A mund të kenë kafshët ndjenja?

## Xhuxhumaku

*Studimi: A mund të kenë kafshët ndjenja?*

26 Shkurt 2014 | : Ndryshe | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

Çfarë i bën qentë të shkojnë për vite me radhë te varri i padronit të tyre? A është kjo dashuri apo instinkti i mbijetesës?

Psychology Today




Nëse kafshët mund ta përjetojnë dashurinë apo jo, kjo është e panjohur. Por ka disa prova që tregojnë se kafshët janë në gjendje të përjetojnë disa emocione të ngjashme me njeriun. Truri i disa mamalëve është çuditërisht i ngjashëm me trurin e njeriut.

Për shembull, truri i një maceje është më i vogël krahasuar me atë të njeriut, pasi zë vetëm një për qind të masës së tyre trupore, ndërsa te njeriu zë dy për qind. Por masa nuk ka gjithnjë rëndësi.

Neandertalët, hominidët që u zhdukën rreth 200 mijë vjet më parë, kishin masë truri më të madhe se homosapiensët, por kjo nuk i bën më të zgjuar.

Struktura dhe rrudhat kanë më shumë rëndësi tek truri dhe macet i kanë këto cilësi të ngjashme  90 për qind me njeriun.

Kjo tregon se macet mund të jenë në fakt në gjendje të përjetojnë dashurinë romantike. Një gjë është e rëndësishme të qartësohet, që macja apo qeni juaj nuk ju sheh vetëm si dhënës ushqimi.

Kafshët shtëpiake dhe ato të kopshteve zoologjike krijojnë lidhje të forta me personat që kujdesen për ta. Meqë afeksioni është një formë dashurie, kafshët janë në gjendje të duan edhe ata që përkujdesen për to.

Qentë kanë treguar se e kanë dashur aq shumë padronin e tyre saqë kanë vajtuar për vdekjen e tij për vite me radhë. Lidhja e qenve me pronarët e tyre është konfirmuar prej një studimi të bërë nga Daniel Mills,  specialist britanik në klinikën e sjelljes së kafshëve.

Studiuesi vëzhgoi sjelljen e qenve dhe maceve kundrejt pronarëve dhe të huajve. Ai zbuloi se qeni i përkushtuar pas të zotit sillej njëlloj si fëmijët e sapolindur kur ai largohej nga shtëpia, ndërsa kjo sjellje nuk u pa te macet. Në fakt, macet mund të bëjnë të kundërtën, ato shpesh injorojnë pronarët dhe u kushtojnë vëmendje të huajve.

Ndonëse është e qartë se qentë mund të afeksionohen pas pronarëve, sepse ata përkujdesen për mikun e tyre katërkëmbësh, ndodh që nderi tu kthehet, pasi është vërtetuar që edhe qentë mund të marrin rol përkujdesës.

Në një studim të Universitetit të Londrës, u zbulua se qentë kanë më shumë gjasa ti afrohen një njeriu që qan, sesa një tjetri që po flet apo bën zhurmë.

Mënyra e sjelljes së qenve ndaj atyre që qajnë nuk ndikohet vetëm prej kuriozitetit, por për shkak të keqardhjes që ndien. Ndryshe nga të sapolindurit ose fëmijët e vegjël, qeni mund të marrë rolin e përkujdesësit, që i bën ata më të sofistikuar nga ana emocionale sesa njeriu në fazat e para të jetës.

Këto përfundime janë konfirmuar nga skanerët e trurit. Aktiviteti i trurit të një qeni rritej kur përjetonte afërsi dhe ndjeshmëri ndaj pronarit. Një teori beson se qentë mendojnë për gjërat që mund të jenë duke i shkuar në mendje padronit të tyre.

Kafshët duket se janë në gjendje të përjetojnë dashuri edhe për njëra-tjetrën. Po ashtu kafshët mund të krijojnë ndonjëherë marrëdhënie afërsie me specie të tjera jonjerëzore.

Dashuria romantike nuk është e kufizuar te kafshët. Në librin e tij Mind of the Raven (Mendja e Korbit), biologu Bernd Heinrich argumenton se meqë korbat kanë partnerë afatgjatë, ata duhet të ndiejnë një lidhje të fortë për njëri-tjetrin.

Ndryshe është e vështirë të shpjegohet se çfarë i mban çiftet së bashku për të gjithë jetën. Pavarësisht se jo të gjithë shpendët çiftëzohen përjetësisht, shumë prej tyre e bëjnë këtë gjë.

Patat e egra nuk bëjnë përjashtim. Një dokumentar i BBC tregon për një patë të egër mashkull që kishte zgjedhur një breshkë femër 45 vjeçe, si shpirtin e tij binjak.

Ai i kundërvihej kujtdo që përpiqej ti afrohej asaj, duke u siguruar që ajo të ushqehej pa u shqetësuar prej njeriu.

Shkencëtarët besojnë se ekzistojnë ndjesi të ngjashme me dashurinë që përjeton njeriu, edhe te kafshët. Ndonëse jo të gjitha dyshimet janë të vërtetuara, misteri i ndjenjave të kafshëve zbulohet çdo ditë e nga pak. 

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2014/0...fshet-ndjenja/

----------

